# Just been ice fishing - cool pics



## Royd Wood (Jan 6, 2013)

Just got back from an ice fishing trip and stocked up our fish supplies. Lake Nipissing is 5 hours North from my place and what a beautiful time I had fishing in the middle of a lake through a hole in the ice. My good lady took care of business on the farm while I was gone 
Heres a couple of pics

Fishing in the hut 






Outside the hut





Me fishing





oh and the ladies looking after things back home


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

Your ladies are hilarious!!!   Picture of the week right there!

Soooo did you catch anything?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome! I've always wanted to do that. Your ladies are hilarious!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 6, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Your ladies are hilarious!!!   Picture of the week right there!
> 
> Soooo did you catch anything?


*

X2!!!  *


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 7, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Soooo did you catch anything?


ah yes forgot that bit - there are limits on what you can take with some fish and no limits with other types
I came away with a bag full of Herring and Pirch and a limit of 5 walleye 
The ladies caught a cold lol


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 8, 2013)

Wait!! It looks like you could fish from bed! Wow, fishing and don't even have to get out of bed. No way. 
That's my kind of fishing.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 8, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Wow, fishing and don't even have to get out of bed.


I know  or what but we set alarms to the rods for sleeping hours and sure enough the fish would bite at 4.15am. One of us had a modern cell phone type alarm another sounded like a 1980s bedside radio alarm and me well I had morris dancer bells attached to my rod. Oh that sound of bells to wake up to lol 
Just booked my hut for next year


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm rollin'. I guess there wasn't anything bigger than that little hole? LOL


----------



## goodhors (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad you have good ice to fish on there.  Last weeks news was about the fishermen
who went onto Saginaw Bay and got in trouble.  One died.  Also some fishermen on 
local lakes, bad ice, so they got in trouble too.  Some had life vests on, so could get
themselves out to help others.

Weather has not been consistant enough to have good, DEPENDABLE ice for fishing
on here.  Now the weather is warming up again, so ice is bad all over.  Probably 
lose a lot of it, with temps forcast for 50Fs this weekend.  More fishermen in 
trouble stories will be coming.  Those guys just are silly about it!  NOT worth dying over,
to get some fish!!

Glad you folks got to catch your freezers full, will be good eating.  Not sure what the 
taste will be on those orange ones, but probably FUN to catch!  Pretty snazzy ice house
with a bed in it!  But probably needed, fishing is MANLY WORK, you get tired!!

Stay SAFE while you are fishing, hope you catch all you can legally keep.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 9, 2013)

hmmm . . .bagful of fish.  Like sandwich bag size?   But you did say you got your fishing supplies replenished--that's good.  There is nothing I like better than finding a tube of maggots hatching out to flies in the back of the fridge!  Hope those big bottles of medicine helped your ladies (who knew you had a harem?) get over their colds.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 9, 2013)

Well that is an experience that I will never have down here in the south. So cool. 
I LOVE fishing. Also.


----------



## Alice Acres (Jan 9, 2013)

Ice fishing is in full swing here in MN too! 
Luckily we are in the midst of lakes, so we have 2 houses out, within 10-15 miles of home. 
I don't go out much - the guys smoke and it's just too much when in a fish house. But, they are catching lots of sunnies and crappies, and hubby does all the cleaning and frying too. They've done tipups for northerns as well , caught a couple nice ones. Our cat is named Tipup...the guys named him. He is mostly white, but a black tail...looks like a tipup flag when he walks around w/ his tail in the air 
I've got 2 quarts of sunny and crappie fillets in my fridge now...bet they are on the menu for supper tonight!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 9, 2013)

Cricket said:
			
		

> hmmm . . .bagful of fish.  Like sandwich bag size?   But you did say you got your fishing supplies replenished--that's good.  There is nothing I like better than finding a tube of maggots hatching out to flies in the back of the fridge!  Hope those big bottles of medicine helped your ladies (who knew you had a harem?) get over their colds.


The fish were between 11lb and 1.5lb The 11lb was a Pike.
live bait was minnow not maggot 
 harem - mother in law with my beloved imitating what ice fishing is all about


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 9, 2013)

lol, too cold for me~  I'd have to stick with the ladies brigade!


----------



## piper (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow the fishing house you were in is really nice . Most of the ice fishing I eve done is just on a bucket sitting on the ice . Looks like you had a great trip !


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 12, 2013)

YUM. There is nothing better than fresh Walleye fillets.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 13, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> YUM. There is nothing better than fresh Walleye fillets.


Oh Mama - your so right - we baked them tonight yes baked - well you dont have to fry everything
They were gorgeous


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 13, 2013)

eating fish.........

gimme cow anyday!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 13, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUM!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 13, 2013)

Love love fish.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice!   I can handle that kind of fishing.  Sleep until you hear the bells ring.....  

No ice here.  My creek is running over the road and it is close to 70.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 13, 2013)

Warm here too. 65 I think now.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice looking catch!  I love pickerel and bass and pike that we used to catch regularly when I lived in Lake of the Woods area...love the fish, but ice fishing in the cold, not so much...I'm with the gals


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 13, 2013)

It was 61 degrees when I walked outside yesterday morning to do chores. This morning, it's still 30 degrees right now and winds of 20 gusting to 30........


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)

Kristi...that cold front is coming our way soon...will probably be freezing already late afternoon


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 13, 2013)

Here too. By later this week it will be in the 30's and 40's. Just going to enjoy the temps now though!


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

I want to go ice fishing but I'm too worried about falling through..


----------

